# Party of 25 Menu Help



## turismo374 (Oct 19, 2010)

Preparing a Menu for 25 people need some ideas, want to do some quality food items on around a 200-300 budget.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

$8pp->$12pp food cost?

or

$200-$300 pp?


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

"Some quailty food items for 25 people" is a bit vague.

This a pro gig? Private shin-dig? Which meal?

Finger foods or full-on 4 course?


----------



## wiggle wiggle (Jan 5, 2013)

I do this kind of party at least two to four times a year.  Sometimes for a special occasion - others just to get friends together

For appies I normally start off with a crab or spinach dip, bruschetta as well as shrimp.  I preferred pan fried vs a cold cocktail

Main dishes is normally tossed salads, lasaguna and soulvlaki, as half can be on bbq as others in the oven (Nice thing with two meats if if someone doenst like hamburger - you still have the chicken for example).  Sames applies to veggies as half can be done on BBQ side burner (such as corn - as potatoes can be wrapped in foil and cooked either way) where as your asperagus or carrots can be seared on the stove top

Finally for dessert - I always keep it simple with a trifle.  Tossing angel food cake, pudding, whip cream and current season fruit together in a large bowl. 

Only thing is keep it simple  --- I have gone over and above by adding more "options" but in all honesty it just adds up quickly - and guests dont seem to notice if you dont put out those pickled beets for example and usually one of the few dishes left untouched 

Good luck


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

turismo,

You're in NYC, it's winter. So, profile your client (& guests).  Always good to have enough for vegheads to eat.

Depends on equipment, type of service (drop off, full service, plated, buffet, etc)

$8-12 is a nominal budget....so.....

gougere

tapenade

green leafy salad

stew/braise/soup.....ministroni, chicken mirabelle, chicken and dumplings, etc.....

rolls

flan or panna cotta or ?


----------



## chef white (Jan 10, 2013)

What type of event?


----------

